# failed pigeon hunt



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Went out again and still couldn't manage to drop a woody, didn't even get a shot off on one. Wasn't a complete washout though. Pulled a cracking shot off on a magpie, headshot at about 18 yards. Then lower neck shotted a dove from 10+ metres


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shots !


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

Sweet! Can I ask what ammo you shoot with them 1745s and what draw length you shoot at ?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

M 8 hexnuts mate. Never measured my draw length but they pull to just past my shoulder


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting ... hope the dove was tasty. I know those magpies are designated as vermin, but it still makes me sad to see them dead. They are a lovely bird, in my opinion, and quite smart. I used to have a lot of them on the place when I lived in Alberta.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

They are really pretty birds. Shame they are so destructive though, I notice that areas where there's a high population of magpies there is very little nesting activity with song birds. It won't be wasted though, hawk food for her moult in a couple of weeks


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice work YCH, I had a problem with Magpies and Jays funnily enough on one permission. I felt bad getting rid of so many but it needed it, the songbirds are back now. Gave away the feathers to people for fly tying and a couple to a taxidermist.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Charles said:


> They are a lovely bird, in my opinion, and quite smart. I used to have a lot of them on the place when I lived in Alberta.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


We're a predatory species, we can't help but find inteligence endearing.


----------

